# M&P 357c



## novak1911freak (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anyone have this model.... if so, how is the recoil of the 357 sig in this gun? Thanks....


----------



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

I just picked one up tonight (M&P357c). Traded the sw990l .40. I've yet to shoot it, but I'm thinking of taking it to the range tomorrow.


----------



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got back from the range with the M&P 357c and I have fallen in love with this gun. The quality and feel of the gun while firing are far superior to the SW990L 40c I had been shooting before. I didn't get to put as many rounds through it as I would have liked, but I did get off about 75 rounds (Federal American Eagle .357 sig 125gr FMJ). The gun performed flawlessly on all rounds. The felt recoil was a little stronger than the 40. On a scale from one to ten- the 40 was about a 4.5 and the 357 around a 6. Accuracy was a whole different ball game. This gun is way more accurate than I am, but at 7 yards the grouping was great and at 15 they started to spread slightly (my fault). For the price, I'd say this gun would be hard to beat.


----------

